# Real smooth and Bright Finish



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That is quite the finishing procedure, I'll bet it looks great. Any problems spraying right out of the can? Is the coat/spread good, and are there any blotches?


----------



## Duckster (Sep 14, 2014)

Bob,
The spray is very even. The secret, I have found is to use mist coats rather than heavy cover.
Being retired, I have the time


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Any pictures of a finished project with finish on it? Also where are you buying your products from?
Thanks Richard


----------



## Duckster (Sep 14, 2014)

Rusty
If you go to my projects, there is probably 8 more boxes. That have it on them.
I get it from Rockler


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like you really put allot in the finish. Would love the feel one those boxes


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Duckster, thanks for the info on where you get it from. I will check it out on your boxes on your projects page.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting Duck.


----------

